# Rogue River Shuttle Suggestions?



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Orange Torpedo Tours. You can drop off your keys on your way through Merlin.


----------



## Croghan (Jun 25, 2016)

I have always used the Galice store for the shuttle. Have always have gone and had breakfast at the store done the shuttle setup in the morning. Can't compare to others as it's the only one I have used but has always been a good experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kevinusa (Feb 26, 2017)

I just got off the Rogue yesterday. I used Orange torpedo guys and it worked out great. 3 day trip 80 and sunny the whole time. Only saw one other group on the River.... Crazy. Flows 6000 going down to about 5000. Great trip.


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

+1 for orange torpedo. They are right on the road, have a little shop if you want to buy something (I got sunscreen) and they let us fill our water jugs.


----------



## Duce (Sep 5, 2011)

Rogue Wilderness is good to go.


----------



## ryanx7 (Apr 2, 2015)

I've used Galice for years. Never had a problem.


----------



## Hooter (May 29, 2016)

Has anyone heard about issues with break ins at the Q-Creek take out? I spoke with Rogue wilderness and they suggested not going there for this reason. They also said that they wouldn't be able to deliver the vehicles the day of our take out, instead 2 days before. 

Just wondering if this is legit or if they just don't want to do it. 

Thoughts? 

Also, if you have gone to Q-Creek before who did you use for shuttle? 

Thx, 
Hooter 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

